# Maricopa to Phoenix



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2005)

Why doesn't Amtrak provide any type of bus or shuttle service from Maricopa to Phoenix? This is ridiculous.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 30, 2005)

Since Amtrak provides shuttle service to a daily reliable train in Flagstaff, I guess in their opinion it's not necessary. It is too bad that there is no connection, but Maricopa is a mere 35 miles from Phoenix whereas Flagstaff is 150 miles away. Just out of curiosity where are you traveling from that necessitates you going to Maricopa vs. Flagstaff?


----------



## jccollins (Jan 30, 2005)

Amtrak tried to get a shuttle operator interested in serving the Maricopa to Phoenix route, but since the train is so unreliable and doesn't run daily they didn't have much luck. Surprisingly Maricopa still hosts around 40-50 passengers on and off every time the train stops, even without a shuttle.

A company called White's Shuttle (18917 N. John Wayne Parkway, Maricopa AZ 85239. 520-568-4404) does meet every train at the station but operates more like a door to door taxi service and charges about $55 per person for service into the Phoenix Metro Area.

A better option for eastbound Sunset Limited passengers trying to reach Phoenix would be to detrain in Tucson, AZ (the stop before Maricopa) and go to the local Greyhound station (one block, across the street) for a Greyhound bus connection into downtown Phoenix. Amtrak used to show this as a thruway option since Greyhound runs Tucson to Phoenix buses every 3 hours or so, but has removed it since they opened the Maricopa stop. Passengers, howver, can still set up this type of itinerary on their own.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2005)

So maybe when the Sunset isn't delayed as much there will be a bus service? Because 35 miles is a long way for a taxi ride. Amtrak provides bus service from Emeryville to SF, so why not to Phoenix. People who want to go to Phoenix would be stranded in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jccollins (Jan 30, 2005)

Thomas said:


> So maybe when the Sunset isn't delayed as much there will be a bus service? Because 35 miles is a long way for a taxi ride. Amtrak provides bus service from Emeryville to SF, so why not to Phoenix. People who want to go to Phoenix would be stranded in the middle of nowhere.


Unfortunately Amtrak is not even persuing a shuttle operator to take up the service anymore. Even though White's is expensive (nearly twice the one way fare from Los Angeles to Maricopa just for the ride into Phoenix) Amtrak seems to think it is adequate enough. The market is definitely there for a real, economical shuttle, though. White's has no problem filling up their minivan shuttle (6 people @ $55 each + the driver) and encourages passengers to book space well ahead of time if they need it since the "shuttle" is usually full. Crazy logic, huh? That's Amtrak for ya!


----------



## mommy31372 (Dec 29, 2010)

My five children moved here from Chicago three years ago and took Amtrak. We knew we would have to get off in Flagstaff and get on the Greyhound but when I bought my tickets the agent did not inform me that we would have to take a taxi to the greyhound station. Since all ticket were purchased from Amtrak I would think they would let you know this or have a shuttle or something. OMG I swear there was a sign written in crayon in the ticket booth letting us know there were not shuttles but taxis would be outside . Luckily they only charged us $10 per taxi had to take two because there are so many of us. The ride down the mountain was scary but my kids slept through it and it only took 3 hours. It was a small inconvenience because I really enjoyed the train ride.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Dec 29, 2010)

You could call up Bristol Palin and ask her for a ride since she's moving to Maricopa.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> You could call up Bristol Palin and ask her for a ride since she's moving to Maricopa.


Is she going to be like John McCain (who's from Phoenix) who says that Amtrak doesn't serve his state!


----------



## saxman (Dec 30, 2010)

If the Sunset Limited ever does daily, Amtrak said they would try and pursue a shuttle bus between Maricopa. Right now with service at only 3 days a week and the train comes at midnight and 1 am, no shuttle operator will do it. I suppose they would want to be able to make money on it as well. Emeryville to San Fran has dozens of trains per day, so it's not hard to justify a bus between the two.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > You could call up Bristol Palin and ask her for a ride since she's moving to Maricopa.
> ...


John's basically right as far as the SL is concerned. Three nights a week in each direction doesn't really constitute "serving," IMHO.

OTOH, the SWC does serve the northern part of his state, but maybe that's where all the rednecks and hicks in the sticks live, so they don't figure in his book.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 30, 2010)

DET63 said:


> John's basically right as far as the SL is concerned. Three nights a week in each direction doesn't really constitute "serving," IMHO. OTOH, the SWC does serve the northern part of his state, but maybe that's where all the rednecks and hicks in the sticks live, so they don't figure in his book.


John McCain was a relatively thoughtful and even honorable politician up until the new millennium. In the last decade however he has completely derailed his good name and gone from a generally reasonable and respectable man to a completely unreliable kook. John McCain may not appreciate it but Amtrak _does_ in fact serve Arizona. I should know, I rode it many times to and from there. McCain's mental maturity has continued to dwindle further and further even as the man himself gets older and older. I'd have had far more respect for McCain if he had stood by his long held values instead of quickly dumping them in order to win reelection.


----------



## railiner (Dec 30, 2010)

There are other places in the Amtrak system that could use a 'thruway' shuttle.

Des Moines to Osceola, Ia comes to mind. There is regular Jefferson Lines bus service, but not designed to connect with the Zephyr.

How about Newton and Wichita, Ks?

Any other examples come to mind?


----------



## roger lockwood (Jun 29, 2011)

It would be easier to find information on train schedules if Amtrak would pick just one stop. I finally realized that the sole purpose of claiming both the Greyhound Teninal and Sky Harbor as Amtrak stations is to make it impossible for passengers to get information without ever learning from Antrak's website that there is no service to Phoenix. They are served by consecutive ValleyMetro stops and are within walking distance of each other. There never was any intention of providing "thruway bus service"; there is not even a Thruway to the town of Maricopa.

I believe there actually is a limited bus service between Metrocenter and Flagstaff, but that does not make Metrocenter an Amtrak station. Phoenix is the largest city without Amtrak service and the only city in which Amtrak claims to have not one but three Amtrak staions. I propose a definition Amtrak could use: if it does not have railroad tracks it cannot be a railroad station. Supporters of Amtrak should realize that in order to bring Amtrak back to Phoenix, first it is necessary to compell Amtrak to stop falsely claiming online that ther are 3 Amtrak stations in Phoenix.


----------



## alanh (Jun 29, 2011)

Amtrak does offer ticketing from the three Thruway stops in Phoenix (Sky Harbor, Greyhound, and Metro Center) to connect to the Southwest Chief in Flagstaff. These piggyback on existing shuttle services.

I'm unhappy that there's no Amtrak service here, but you're suggesting that they discontinue all Thruways, or at least not tell anybody about them. I don't see how that helps.


----------



## guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Wasn't this covered in an earlier topic?

Maracopa is now running the Maracoopa Express

For $3 ($1 if you're a senior) you can ride to downtown Phoenix. Granted, it's only two busses a day, and only on weekdays, so you should book your Amtrak passage accordingly.

Since the Sunset arrived late in the evening, you'll have to cool your heels for 6 hours or so until the bus arrives, but I believe the Park and Ride stop for the bus is also the Amtrak lot, so on the bright side, you won't have to travel far.

I was thinking it might be a fun adventure to try to use public transit to get from Maracopa to someplace in Phoenix, a bit like E.M. Frimbo, although his was trying to get from the east coast to Chicago on Interurbans, as I recall.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 30, 2011)

roger lockwood said:


> Phoenix is...the only city in which Amtrak claims to have not one but three Amtrak staions.


Amtrak has five bus stops (i.e., "claims to have five stations") in Monterey, California.

And seven bus stops in San Francisco.

And two rail stations plus two bus stops in San Diego.

And three rail stations plus three bus stops in Los Angeles. (Van Nuys, Chatsworth, and San Pedro are all within the city of Los Angeles.)


----------



## Vicki (Feb 19, 2012)

Feb. 18, 2012. Wanting to move to Maricopa, but worry about no transporttation to PHX. Is there a shuttle service available?


----------



## greatcats (Feb 19, 2012)

DET63 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > MikefromCrete said:
> ...


Hey, watch it buddy, I live in northern Arizona!!!!! :angry:


----------



## EMDF9A (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not sure if it would work, but perhaps you could take the Harrah's Ak-Chin casino bus from Maricopa to PHX


----------



## Ann (Mar 2, 2012)

I just checked with quite a few limo/taxi/shuttle services in the Phoenix area. Many will go to Maricopa. For 5 passengers + luggage, I got one-way quotes from Peoria to Maricopa ranging from $117 to over $200. Amazingly, the best price was from Discount Cab, a major taxi service in the Phoenix area. That was for a 6-passenger van.

For us, even paying that twice, it will be cheaper than the difference in price between the Sunset Limited and the Texas Eagle through Flagstaff. Plus, we don't have to take the bus trip all the way to Flagstaff - and we would still have to pay for parking in Phoenix, or get transportation to/from there anyway.

I hope this helps.


----------



## leemell (Mar 3, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> roger lockwood said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix is...the only city in which Amtrak claims to have not one but three Amtrak staions.
> ...


I understood what you were saying, right up until you included Van Nuys. The VN station has two ticketing windows, a waiting room, two rail tracks and a bus loop and stop. How does that track with San Pedro or Chatsworth?


----------



## kt frustrated (Apr 29, 2012)

What about Phoenix to Maricopa Amtrak station? Is there a cheap shuttle to get there as the city bus usually go there now it stopped going there.

I just don't get it why can't they have a small shuttle bus for.Amtrak people who need a ride to the station. Or to other stations? It is not a matter how often train swings by or how late but its.people who are on low income or cant afford for double ticket rides!

Its so ridiculous for this! 200 bucks just to ride 36 miles drive? Thats a totally ripped off there! Thought about a bus like casino buses from Phoenix to Maricopa but what bus is that? I.was told there are some.for 21 bucks to get there ugh took me 3 days to find a ride still can not find one! I already purchased a Ticket!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 29, 2012)

kt frustrated said:


> What about Phoenix to Maricopa Amtrak station? Is there a cheap shuttle to get there as the city bus usually go there now it stopped going there.
> 
> I just don't get it why can't they have a small shuttle bus for.Amtrak people who need a ride to the station. Or to other stations? It is not a matter how often train swings by or how late but its.people who are on low income or cant afford for double ticket rides!
> 
> Its so ridiculous for this! 200 bucks just to ride 36 miles drive? Thats a totally ripped off there! Thought about a bus like casino buses from Phoenix to Maricopa but what bus is that? I.was told there are some.for 21 bucks to get there ugh took me 3 days to find a ride still can not find one! I already purchased a Ticket!


I heard about a commuter bus that travel between Phoenix and Maricopa, but it misses the SL connection, so you would need to stay a night in Maricopa. Otherwise, you have to take the ridiculous $200 shuttle, which is a rip-off, I must agree.

Basically, Amtrak can't get a shuttle running because the SL dosen't have daily service, but to get daily service the track owner, Union Pacific, is asking for much more money than Amtrak can afford, so no daily service, thus no shuttle.


----------



## alanh (Apr 29, 2012)

As mentioned above, the Maricopa Express commuter bus no longer runs. A pity, because it might have worked for arriving passengers on weekdays with the new schedule.

Of course, the real solution is to get Amtrak back to Phoenix. Today's _Arizona Republic_ has an article on Phoenix Union Station, along with some pictures. Unfortunately, the online version doesn't have the photos. There are some of the passenger lobby. There's still an Amtrak system map poster there, and the reporter mentions finding some Coast Starlight schedules.

The passenger lobby is essentially untouched. The freight area has been filled with telecommunications equipment by Sprint.


----------



## Love Amtrak (Sep 9, 2012)

Has the situation changed at all since April 2012? Are there any new shuttles or other options yet since the schedule changed?

I was about ready to rent a pickup truck from the U-haul store near the Maricopa Station, but I think this Uhaul store does not regularly rent vehicles and has to order the trucks from another store.

Does the Wild Horse Casino offer a shuttle (either for a fee or free)?

We're trying to get closer to Ahwaktukee where relatives live as they do not drive.

Thanks.


----------



## rusty spike (Sep 9, 2012)

Love Amtrak said:


> Has the situation changed at all since April 2012? Are there any new shuttles or other options yet since the schedule changed?
> 
> I was about ready to rent a pickup truck from the U-haul store near the Maricopa Station, but I think this Uhaul store does not regularly rent vehicles and has to order the trucks from another store.
> 
> ...



I'm not aware of any new options since April. There is no public transportation from MRC to PHX, only an expensive cab ride, which you might be able to share with another Amtrak pax going your direction. At least Ahwatukee is a lot closer than central Phoenix.

Amtrak has had problems keeping shuttle contractors be cause of the OT performance of the SL/TE, its thrice weekly schedule and the relativey low boardings at MRC.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Sep 9, 2012)

alanh said:


> As mentioned above, the Maricopa Express commuter bus no longer runs. A pity, because it might have worked for arriving passengers on weekdays with the new schedule.
> 
> Of course, the real solution is to get Amtrak back to Phoenix. Today's _Arizona Republic_ has an article on Phoenix Union Station, along with some pictures. Unfortunately, the online version doesn't have the photos. There are some of the passenger lobby. There's still an Amtrak system map poster there, and the reporter mentions finding some Coast Starlight schedules.
> 
> The passenger lobby is essentially untouched. The freight area has been filled with telecommunications equipment by Sprint.


The station is not the roblem it's that UP dosen't use the tracks anymore except for storing railcars.



Love Amtrak said:


> Has the situation changed at all since April 2012? Are there any new shuttles or other options yet since the schedule changed?
> 
> I was about ready to rent a pickup truck from the U-haul store near the Maricopa Station, but I think this Uhaul store does not regularly rent vehicles and has to order the trucks from another store.
> 
> ...


I would suggest taking the train to TUS and then a Greyhound bus. Not too bad for a short ride.


----------



## J Idso (Dec 27, 2012)

*** NOTE THAT THIS IS A CONTINUATION OF AN 8 YEAR OLD THREAD ***

Los Angeles and the Greater South Coast Population Centers are a pretty large source of passengers for Amtrak. Anyone travelling from that area to Phoenix would find Maricopa much quicker and

more convenient a connection point, as well as much cheaper. Fares to Maricopa from Los Angeles Union Station are usually $60 and below, whereby fares to Phoenix via Flagstaff run around $125.

The only advantage Flag has over Maricopa is daily service versus 3X/Week via Maricopa. Many Amtrak passengers can easily adjust their schedules to fit the less-frequent Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle

service into Maricopa. Or, maybe Amtrak could add one or two days' service to the southerly route?? Thyat train is usually pretty full anyway, and would likely stay that way, even with increased frequency.

So, what's holding Amtrak up?? Local politics? Inertia? They need to look at this one again. And make a different decision.


----------



## Palmland (Dec 27, 2012)

If you didn't want to do the Flagstaff shuffle, I'd take the Sunset to Tucson. Avis is quoting a $93 rate for a one way rental from their downtown location in Tuscon to Phoenix airport. Makes a lot of sense if you will need a car in Phoenix anyway and especially so if there is more than one person. It's not a bad drive and follows the UP mainline for part of it. If coming from the east, I'd be inclined to get a room in the Congress hotel across the street from the station. Kind of a neat old hotel in an area that is slowly being gentrified. Ask for a quiet room if on the weekend as it seems to be a good party area around there - or just join in.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 27, 2012)

The big holdup of increasing service is that Union Pacific (UP) is the host railroad and owner of the tracks used by the Sunset Limited (SL). UP is requesting (read demanding) *BIG* money from Amtrak to increase passenger trains on that route! And that is also part of the reason why there is no thruway service from Maricopa to Phoenix.

Thruway service (except in California) is run by a private company under contract with Amtrak. Not many companies want to invest hundreds of thousands or millions of $$$$ for a service that will only operate 3 times a week. And there is not much hope for them to make a profit on such a service. If there was, I'm sure someone would have started such a service long ago! :excl:


----------



## Hank (Dec 27, 2012)

A couple of questions: Is there a rental car site available in Maricopa that is open when the train arrives? What about in Tucson? We are planning a trip sometime in Feb to visit family in Phoenix. Last time we took the SWC to Flagstaff and rented a car for the drive to Phoenix. This time, we want to see different scenery and thought going to the Maricopa station would work well. We will be leaving from St. Louis, btw.


----------



## rusty spike (Dec 27, 2012)

There is no public transport or rental car from MRC to downtown Phoenix - only taxi (about $30 o/w). They have tried the shuttle to the airport but was discontinued due to lack of a dependable on time performance by the TE/SL plus its tri-weekly schedule. Best bet for rental is Tucson.


----------



## tricia (Dec 29, 2012)

Hank said:


> A couple of questions: Is there a rental car site available in Maricopa that is open when the train arrives? What about in Tucson? We are planning a trip sometime in Feb to visit family in Phoenix. Last time we took the SWC to Flagstaff and rented a car for the drive to Phoenix. This time, we want to see different scenery and thought going to the Maricopa station would work well. We will be leaving from St. Louis, btw.


Both Hertz and Enterprise have rental places close to the Amtrak in Tucson and will pick you up/drop you off. Check their websites for hours/days when they're open--Hertz is closed on Saturdays but Enterprise is open, for example.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 29, 2012)

I think Amtrak should get Thruway service to Phoenix from Kingman, which would be faster than Flagstaff or Tucson. The problem is the poor times in Kingman. Maybe use some cool 102A3s.


----------



## rusty spike (Dec 29, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I think Amtrak should get Thruway service to Phoenix from Kingman, which would be faster than Flagstaff or Tucson. The problem is the poor times in Kingman. Maybe use some cool 102A3s.


I disagree. Per Mapquest, Kingman to Phx via US 93 is 184 miles/3:18 hrs; FLG to PHX is 144 miles via I-17/2:15 mins. And Tucson is even closer. Since Kingman is 174 rail miles west of FLG, those arriving on SWC #3 would be making a round-about trip into Phoenix. I don't understand your logic. I doubt the traffice would fill a 9-passenger Ford Econoline, let alone a cool 102A3.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 30, 2012)

rusty spike said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > I think Amtrak should get Thruway service to Phoenix from Kingman, which would be faster than Flagstaff or Tucson. The problem is the poor times in Kingman. Maybe use some cool 102A3s.
> ...


I'm trying to attact pax coming in from LAX. TUS is backtracking and FLG is a larger detour.


----------

